
SproutCore Presentation - prakash
http://www.sproutcore.com/2008/08/13/sproutcore-at-oracle/
======
dcurtis
Things like SproutCore really are the future of the internet. Within five
years, I think the true web operating system will be born; and it's not like
YouOS or any of those other pseudo operating systems in browsers. Why do you
need contextual menus and a proprietary file system inside a browser? That's
what the desktop operating system is for.

The internet operating system is going to be driven by these richly
interactive and dynamic web applications built on top of Javascript in a web
browser. Finally, it seems people are starting to realize that there's no
reason for the user interaction and interface gap between desktop and web
applications.

Sadly, even though the internet is relatively young, the interface paradigms
of how web apps are supposed to be built have already been engrained in the
minds of web developers. Still, I hope someday there will little difference
between a Cocoa app and a Web app. MobileMe and 280Slides are just the first
batch of these.

~~~
dualogy
Agree, though I also think:

\- SproutCore may not be the best, most persuasive or most powerful example of
/ driving force behind this \- this evolution will see less apps mimicking
native desktop-OS-imposed widgetry (like 280slides trying to look like MacOS),
resulting in a soup of shades-of-gray --- and more like the many usability-
centred, colourful web apps out there. Desktop apps will rather tend to mimick
that than the other way around. \- There is no good reason for 280Slides and
other Office-on-the-Web solutions to so closely resemble the desktop
experience of 90s-style applications (other than, perhaps, customer
expectations and user acceptance). GUI is something that can, and should be
radically rethought and evolved, all-the-time.

~~~
pxlpshr
I agree... a friend turned me onto EXT, and it's quite impressive but hardly
gets the same attention and coverage as some of the other frameworks simply
due to its cost (which is extremely high! _tears_ ).

<http://extjs.com/products/extjs/>

<http://extjs.com/deploy/dev/examples/desktop/desktop.html>

~~~
nickb
You might wanna read this: <http://pablotron.org/?cid=1556> and this:
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-9878693-16.html>

~~~
andreyf
No, it's not completely Open Source, but it is if you pay up, or if you're not
making money off it. What's all the confusion?

I think it's a clever move ... the result is more economically feasible than
"real" open source, and a lot more libre than secret source.

